# Constipation, dizziness and moodswings?



## missbonnie (Feb 12, 2000)

Ok, I have IBS-C and have had it for years. Now, here's the thing...sometimes when I am really C (which, when this happens, I don't even realize it until after), I get light-headed and dizzy, and then I start to feel like I am in a bad mood. Like I could cry at any minute, then I feel angry for no reason, and then it just either goes away, or I have a BM and then it miraculously disappears. Is this very common? I hate when this happens. And it has nothing to do with PMS, because it happens at all different times of the month for me. Anything I can do? Also, sometimes I have to have a BM real bad, and I go what seems like a normal amount, but still feel like I have to go and still feel constipated. This sometimes happens even with taking a fiber supplement, and I eat a lot of fiber, drink water and exercise regularly. What can I do?


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Hi Miss BonnieI posted about this some time ago to very little response. The mood swings and dizzyness is really disconcerting!!! I thought I was an oddity!!!!- And all of a sudden people are mentioning the dizzyness (there was a posting about it yesterday). I haven't got any quick fixes or anything. (I just take my normal peppermint oil and bioforce tormentil complex). However it is at least a little reassuring that I am not alone in this!!


----------



## jacris (Feb 16, 2002)

Hi, I have experienced this too! a fortnight ago I felt Awfull! dizzy,ill,headaches, in fact generally out of sorts, I also had pains in the chest. The Dr said I had a virus (dizziness) and the pains were acid reflux. He gave me pills for the diziness and nausea, also antacid.My husband kept asking how did I feel ill or where did I feel ill? I couldn't say! All I knew was I felt AWFUL, almost like flu and a bit like a hangover. I just wanted to curl up in a chair and feel sorry for myself, everything was an effort, I lost my appetite and felt miserable.I also had continuous pain just under the right rib and further down on the left also back pain.I didn't connect this with IBS untill I read your letter I feel a bit easier in my mind now, when something like this strikes it is worrying.Oh well! add another to the list Sigh! If it wasn't for this site, I don't what I would do. Thanks everyone.


----------



## jorel (Mar 13, 2001)

when I was first diagnosed with IBS-C, I was having terrible dizziness; I couldn't walk down a hallway straight. at the time my doctor told me it was Vertigo and it would go away. it didn't really subside until I started getting the C under control.I had also wondered if anyone else had this or if I was just "imagining it". when the C is particularly bad, I get dizziness, headaches, and EXTREME mood swings (wanting to snap people like a pencil for looking at me funny). my girlfriend tells me I now understand a fraction of what it feels like to have PMS.


----------



## plm123 (Sep 25, 2000)

No you are not crazy. With C, you aren't purging all that nasty stuff out of your body and it can cause all sorts of issues. I try to stay fairly regular now but if I don't go for several days, I get sluggish, queasy, etc.... P.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

I don't let things go for more than 24 hours.I had emergency surgery for a big bad bowel impaction. If I don't get a natural BM I make sure I make a BM happen by assistence.When I begin to back up in the lower left quadrant my nausea and dizziness will kick in. Most of my upper GI and headache distress seems to have it's roots in the LLQ.so you keep the LLQ moving and clean then maybe the nausea might be better.If that does not handle the problem then it's maybe time to go to the gastroenterologist and have some internal looking done.I get Miralax for my bowels.It's the core of what helps me keep regular.Taking fiber and drinking water is not enough.It's a whole effort that focuses on what keeps the bowels moving for your invidual body.If you are proceding along one kind of course and you are still having problems then obviously something needs to be changed or adjusted in what you are doing on a day to day level.So a large part of it is research and learning to read the signals your body gives you.A large part is diet and what you consume on any level from food to beverages to medications.You have to look at the whole picture to get perspective.My bowel staples are hyoscyamine, miralax, metamucil, black coffee, pears, soy free bran flakes and yogurt.If those don't work then I take stool softeners and resort last to a suppository.Because I've gotten my body more attuned to moving on regularity I don't use the suppositories near as much as I used to.My surgery was back in April so it's been a few months of real effort.There's an interesting article on retraining the bowel on the National Spinal Cord Injury web site. http://www.spinalcord.org/ It's under presonal care in the articals on Bowel and Bladder.Kamie


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

I can't say about the dizziness but I know if I get blocked, up I get headaches. Now in my older age when my colon gets to full, from to much fiber or C (??), I have a problem with urination. Once I get things cleared out I am OK again. and yes it affects my moods.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Joyce, My urine function will shut down when the internal physical pressure becomes too much. My urine function just quits so for me it's necessary to be prudent.And you betcha it affects ones moods.Who the heck likes sitting around with their toes curled from the spasms and cramping.Enough of that on a daily basis will make anyone crankey.I stay on my meds for the spasms and try not to go too far off the bundry of safety for my body.It's just too mich painful trouble otherwise.Kamie


----------

